# My logos



## mphsc (Apr 5, 2012)

Here are few logos I've done for various clients. 

My old band: 
View attachment 25048

T-shirt design: 
View attachment 25049

my older bands logo:
View attachment 25053



various clients logos: 
View attachment 25051

View attachment 25052


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 5, 2012)

Good stuff man!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks man, I saw your post & couldn't resist. I've got a lot more that I don't have access to at the moment. I did the logo for the Bill of Right Institute also. Bill of Rights Institute: Home


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha thats sick man! Maybe we could discuss things and get tips off of eachother


----------



## mphsc (Apr 5, 2012)

fo sho.


----------

